# Kaufberatung - Rucksack für mehrtägige Biketouren



## 12die4 (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich plane grade eine Tour den Westweg im Schwarzwald entlang. Für die Fahrt habe ich fünf Tage eingeplant und will dann in Basel noch zwei Tage entspannt verbringen. Da ich ohne Gepäcktransport das ganze selber organisiere, muss ich alles auf dem Rücken mit mir tragen.
Die letzjährige (deutlich kürzere Tour) durch den Harz habe ich noch mit meinem alten Eastpak Alltagsrucksack gemacht. Ich habe aber unterwegs gemerkt, dass Tragekomfort, Belüftung und Sicherheit nicht ganz optimal sind. Es fehlt an einem Brustgurt und einer integrierten Wasserschutzhaube.

Daher würde ich mir für diese Tour jetzt einen richtigen Bikerucksack zulegen wollen, der alle Anforderungen erfüllt:

- gute Belüftung
- nicht allzu schwer
- ausreichend breite Gurte zur Vermeidung von Druckstellen und Einschnürungen
- möglichst lange Garantie (Qualität)
- groß (ich schätze mal für insgesamt 7 Tage unterwegs brauche ich schon 25-30L Stauraum, oder?
- integrierte Wasserschutzhaube
- Trinkblase nicht unbedingt erforderlich (fahre eh immer mit zwei gr. Trinkflaschen im Rahmen)

Der Preis ist erstmal sekundär. Es sollte sich aber im Rahmen bewegen.
Perfekter universeller Einsatz im Alltag ist nicht erforderlich, da ich dafür immer noch meinen Eastpak habe.

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps!

EDIT: Bei meinen "Stammshops" hab ich jetzt mal das Sortiment durchforstet. Folgende Rucksäcke sind erstmal grundsätzlich interessant, wobei der Preis schon deutlich schwankt und ich nicht weiß, ob das so gerechtfertigt ist.

- Deuter Trans Alpine 32 EL (scheint wohl sehr verbreitet zu sein)
- Ergon BC3-M Large (recht teuer)
- Ortlieb Elevation 32L (sehr teuer)
- Evoc Freeride Tour 30L
- Osprey Escapist 30
- Camelbak HAWG NV30

Hat jemand mit den genannten Erfahrungen und kann sie empfehlen?


----------



## Backlander (7. August 2012)

Ich habe die Tage noch mal das das MountainBIKE Touren-Special 2010 aus dem Schrank geholt und da wurden einige RucksÃ¤cke (allerdings Daypacks) fÃ¼r Touren getestet.

Dabei hat der Deuter Compact Exp. 12+2 gewonnen (Ãberragend) - "Riesiger Stauraum, jede Menge sinnvolle und teils nochmals unterteilte ZusatzfÃ¤cher, top Ausstattung und sehr angenehme MeshtrÃ¤ger. Etwas tropfendes MundstÃ¼ck, sonst perfekt" - 64,95

Kauftipp: Vaude Cluster: "Leicht und durch verschiedene RÃ¼ckensysteme vielseitig. Beide Varianten sitzen sehr komfortabel, es fehlt jedoch eine Innenraumunterteilung. Verstauen der Blase etwas fummelig." - 50 â¬

Wie gesagt, das sind Daypacks aus 2010, aber manche Details ziehen sich ja durch verschiedene Serien. Ich persÃ¶nlich bin Fan von Deuter, weil die zu guten Preisen gute Produkte anbieten.

Guck dir mal den an:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=101943

Ist der Deuter Trans Alpine 30. Da steht er mit 99,95, aber wenn du auf der Seite nach "Deuter Trans Alpine" suchst, bekommst du ihn fÃ¼r 69,95 angezeigt. Da wÃ¼rde ich mal mit Globetrotter telefonieren.

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/search.php?suchfeld=Deuter+Trans+Alpine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (7. August 2012)

Danke für den Input! Du hast Recht, was pfiffige Ausstattung angeht, zieht sich das meistens durch die Produktlinien hinweg. Aber vom Komfort und Tragegefühl ist ein 30l Rucksack mit Sicherheit ganz anders als ein 14er. Daher will ich ungern diesen Testsieg auch für den Trans Alpine gelten lassen.

Ich habe natürlich auch schon ein bisschen im Forum quergelesen. Der Deuter Trans Alpine taucht sehr häufig auf und die Meinungen sind fast ausnahmslos positiv. Klingt für mich nach einen sehr guten Deal. Würde mich aber trotzdem freuen, wenn es hier noch mehr Stimmen gibt.


----------



## alet08 (7. August 2012)

Aufgrund des Systems zur Verstellung der Rückenlänge, bevorzuge ich VAUDE. Komfortabel mit sehr guter Belüftung durch Netzrücken ( http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...ps/Vaude/Products/11108/SubProducts/111084910 ).


----------



## axisofjustice (7. August 2012)

Ich stand auch vor der Wahl zwischen dem Deuter Trans Alpine 30 (der 32EL ist deutlich weniger verbreitet, es handelt sich um eine extralange Version fÃ¼r LangrÃ¼cken; das Pendant fÃ¼r KurzrÃ¼cken ist der 26SL) und dem Vaude Bike Alpin 30+5 (oder mit weniger Volumen: 25+5).

Der Vaude saÃ im GeschÃ¤ft ein bisschen besser. Letztendlich hat mich der NetzrÃ¼cken allerdings vom Kauf abgehalten, da er vermutlich den Rucksack bzw. den Stauraum doch deutlich vom RÃ¼cken entkoppelt. Der Deuter liegt nÃ¤her an. Gerade bergauf an steilen Rampen mÃ¶chte ich nicht wissen, wie sich das auswirkt. Sicher nicht im Sinne des Fahrers.  Und das mit der BelÃ¼ftung hab ich vorher zwar auch fÃ¼r wichtig empfunden, aber wenn man mal genau Ã¼berlegt:
- Auch bzw. gerade ein NetzrÃ¼cken, der den Rucksack an den KÃ¶rper drÃ¼ckt, sorgt doch fÃ¼r SchweiÃ.
- Lediglich bei Wind, d.h. vor allem auf Abfahrten, kann der NetzrÃ¼cken vielleicht mehr SchweiÃabfuhr zulassen. Aber gerade auf Abfahrten hat man ja keine Lust auf einen *kalten*, nassen RÃ¼cken. 

Ich habe mich dann fÃ¼r den Deuter entschieden, da hier vor Ort im SSV fÃ¼r knapp 80â¬. Bin bereits ein paar Touren mit Original ReisegepÃ¤ck (ca. 7,5kg) gefahren und bin bislang sehr zufrieden. Super durchdacht, problemlose Gurteinstellung (der Vaude war da etwas fu-ckeliger [wtf, wird hier jetzt schon WestfÃ¤lisch zensiert ]) und bergab einwandfreier, stabiler Sitz.

Den Evoc habe ich auch kurz ausprobiert. Sitzt ganz nett, aber ich kÃ¤me nie im Leben darauf, fÃ¼r ein bisschen hip und blink blink und die dÃ¤mliche Werbemasche bzgl. Protektor einfach mal en Fuffi mehr auf den Tresen zu hauen. Ãberteuertes Lifestyle-Produkt imho.


----------



## alet08 (7. August 2012)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> [...]
> Der Vaude saß im Geschäft ein bisschen besser. Letztendlich hat mich der Netzrücken allerdings vom Kauf abgehalten, da er vermutlich den Rucksack bzw. den Stauraum doch deutlich vom Rücken entkoppelt. Der Deuter liegt näher an.[...]



Kann ich nicht bestätigen; Bei keiner Abfahrt, auch steile und ausgesetzte, verrutschte der Rucksack. 
 Die kniffligere Einstellung kann ich allerdings bestätigen, wobei ich die Verstellung der Länge auch nutze, um den Rucksack den verschiedenen Zuladungen anzupassen.

Gruß, Alex


----------



## Rheingauer (7. August 2012)

Ich kann dir den Ergon empfehlen, auch wenn dieser immer in der Kontroverse steht wegen des sehr hohen Preises.

Ich fahre den BD2 (kleinere Version) seit 4 Jahren und kann mich nicht über die Qualität+Service beschweren. 

Den BD3 habe ich mir jetzt für meinen AlpenX bestellt. Ich denke vom Tragekomfort wird er genauso Top sein wie der BD2. Die Belüftung ist prima und ohne Rucksack gehe ich schon lange nicht mehr aufs Bike. 

Was halt stimmt ist, dass der Preis sehr hoch ist. Aber manchmal gibt es gute Angebote. wie hier z.b. http://www.futurumshop.de/product/6..._source=google-shopping&product_code=30642259
oder der FahrradFranz XXL in meine Nähe verkauft ihn auch für 150.

Am Anfang habe ich viel rumprobiert mit der richtigen Einstellung der Gurte, dass braucht etwas Zeit. Wenn es dann passt spielt das "Flink"-Sytem alle Vorzüge aus.

Der Deuter TransAlpine stand auch auf meiner Liste. Ein guter Rucksack, aber die Belüftung vom Ergon und das Tragegefühl ist einfach besser. Letztendlich hat bei mir der Preis bzw. das Angebot von 150 entschieden. Denn 200 haette ich auch nicht ausgegeben. 


gruß
BAsti


----------



## axisofjustice (7. August 2012)

alet08 schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen; Bei keiner Abfahrt, auch steile und ausgesetzte, verrutschte der Rucksack.


Missverständnis, mir ging es vor allem um den Uphill. 




> Die kniffligere Einstellung kann ich allerdings bestätigen, wobei ich die Verstellung der Länge auch nutze, um den Rucksack den verschiedenen Zuladungen anzupassen.
> 
> Gruß, Alex


Haha, nächstes Missverständnis  , mir ging es um den Gurt vorne bzw. dessen Längeneinstellung, nicht um die verstellbare Rückenlänge.


----------



## 12die4 (7. August 2012)

Okay, erstmal danke für eure rege Diskussion. Gibt ja wie immer geteilte Meinungen. Ich werd gleich mal bei einem guten Fahrradhändler in der Nähe vorbeischauen und gucken, was der da hat zum Ausprobieren. Dann bin ich vielleicht schon schlauer. Ich bezweifele aber, dass der in der Größe 25L+ viel vorrätig haben wird.


----------



## v2Wy4 (7. August 2012)

Hi,
wie groß bist du denn? der unterschied zwischen dem Deuter trans alpine 30 und dem 32 el ist schon deutlich spürbar. das rückenteil ist, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, beim 32er 7cm länger.
ich mit meinen 194cm hab den Trans alpine 32 el. sitzt spürbar angenehmer und "passender".
zum rucksack selber: kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen. selbst mit hohem gewicht spürt man den rucksack nicht wirklich. voraussetzung ist natürlich eine gute einstellung der riemen.

deuter bringt wohl in geraumer zeit eine "pro" version des trans alpine heraus. der wird auf der eurobike präsentiert und soll sich durch ein teilbares hauptfach und ein neues frontfach vom jetzigen trans alpin unterscheiden. 
das neue frontfach wird als stauraum für minipumpe, tool, schlauch und solchen kram ausgelegt sein. ich hoffe, dass es so ähnlich aufgebaut ist, wie beim deuter attack, das frontfach find ich top! den bildern nach reicht es auch vom oberen bis zum unteren teil des rucksacks. beim aktuellen, den es auch weiterhin geben wird, ist das frontfach relativ klein gehalten. für die uni passen bei mir stifte, taschentücher, deodose und meine in ear kopfhörer rein. mehr auch nicht.
quelle: aktuelle sonderausgabe in der Mountainbike. sonst hab ich zu dem rucksack noch nix gefunden 

ansonsten, guck dir die ausgewählten rucksäcke sleber genau an und trage sie wenn möglich eine weile mit gewicht auf dem rücken. das ist z.b. hier in köln bei globetrotter möglich.

viel spaß! 


HALT! Tante edit hat mit mir gesprochen:

http://www.eurobike-show.de/eb-de/a...eiten-weltpremieren.php?lid=1154&sMode=detail

hier ist auch ein bild vom geöffneten neuen frontfach zu sehen.
ich find die farbe ja ziemlich cool!


----------



## axisofjustice (7. August 2012)

hier stand mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (8. August 2012)

Der Bikeladen hatte leider nur drei verschiedene Camelbak auf Lager und die bis maximal 18l Volumen. -> Reinfall. Immerhin sagten sie, dass sie den Deuter nächste Woche wieder reinkriegen und ich ihn dann anprobieren könnte. Das Problem ist nur, dass ich ungern so lange warten will. Wenn ich dann doch im Internet bestellen muss, wird die Zeit langsam knapp mit rechtzeitiger Lieferung.
Ich werd daher die Tage noch weitere Radhändler hier in der Nähe abklappern und am Samstag auch mal zu einem Larca gehen. Die sollten den auf alle Fälle da haben.

@v2Wy4: Ich bin 184 groß. Der 32EL dürfte daher wohl schon grenzwertig sein. Tendiere daher mittlerweile auch eher zum normalen 30er, wenn es denn ein Deuter wird. Das müssen die nächsten Tage zeigen. Der Trans Alpine Pro ist zwar auch interessant, aber eher wegen der neuen Farbe. Ein großes Werkzeugfach brauche ich nicht unbedingt. Habe eh noch eine kleine Satteltasche dabei und die Minipumpe sitzt direkt am Rahmen neben der Wasserflasche.


----------



## axisofjustice (8. August 2012)

Wenn die Läden in deiner Nähe nichts auf Lager haben, bestell doch einfach 2 Modelle online und nimm den, der besser ist. Der andere geht retour. Wenn du heute bestellst, ist spätestens bis Samstag alles da.


----------



## alet08 (8. August 2012)

Jeder normale Wander-/outdoorladen, der diese Marken führt, bestelllt auch Fahrradrucksäcke. Ich lass mir meinen Vaudekram immer in den Laden schicken, probiere an und was nichtr passt, behält er.

A.


----------



## 12die4 (8. August 2012)

@alet: Kann man natürlich machen, wenn man genügend Zeit hat. Ich will wie gesagt schon in zweieinhalb Wochen auf Tour gehen und da wird die Zeit langsam knapp.


----------



## aufgehts (8. August 2012)

fahre auch seit 1,5 jahren den deuter trans-alpine mit 30l.
bin damit sehr zufrieden.
verarbeitung-passform-unterteilung-belüftung....


----------



## ur-anus (8. August 2012)

Also wenn ich alles auf ne mehrtagestour selbst mitnehme sind mir 32L zu wenig. Bin 2x mit Isomatte schlafsack, biwak etc. ne transalp gefahren und hatte nen deuter futura 32. Viel zu klein und klopft wenns steil wird an den helm. Jetzt hab ich nen ortovox haute route 45. Nervt auf steilen trails nicht am helm, ist wasserdicht und wirklich bequem zu tragen ( ich bin 1,80m) für mich auf jeden fall der beste Rucksack für selbstversorger touren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailtrooper (8. August 2012)

Hab auch den Trans Alpine 30.
Bin super zufrieden damit, auf dem Alpencross hat der Rucksack kein bisschen gestört (ca. 8kg) und hätte ruhig noch schwerer sein dürfen.
Außerdem hatten beim Alpencross mehr als die Hälfte der Teilnehmer diesen Rucksack.

Ab und zu steht auch mal einer im bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/25548-deuter-trans-apline-30
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/12176-deuter-transalpine-30-l


----------



## 12die4 (8. August 2012)

Nene, keine reine Selbstversorger-Tour. Ich schlaf schon in Pensionen. An der Mitnahme einer Isomatte oder einem Zelt ist also wirklich kein Interesse. 

@Trailtrooper: Nur, weil jeder damit rumfährt, ist er nicht zwingend der beste.  Aber deine Empfehlung ist registriert. Die positiven Stimmen häufen sich. Ich hoffe mal, bei den größeren Fahrradhändlern (wo ich aber vermutlich nicht kaufen werde, da unsympathisch) kann ich ein paar Modelle probetragen. Morgen nach der Arbeit mach ich mal eine kleine Rucksacksuche quer durch den Stuttgarter Raum. ^^


----------



## Trailtrooper (8. August 2012)

Aber auf jeden Fall mal nicht der Schlechteste

Nein finde den wirklich super. Auch für andere Sachen wie z.B. Uni oder Fitnessstudio ist der super geeignet.
Habe sogar meinen Bruder überzeugt sich einen zu kaufen (zum Wandern und fürs Kletterzeug).
Auch meine Eltern waren nach ihrem Wanderurlaub sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil.


----------



## cyclehannover (9. August 2012)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir gerade den Vaude Northshore 28 bestellt. Den hab ich bei Zweirad Stadler ausprobiert und der erschien mir für die meisten Fälle als sehr gut geeignet für Klamotten, Bike-Zubehör, Trinkflaschen, etc. 

Außerdem hat er ein nach unten abgetrenntes Hauptfach wie bei einem grossen Trekkingrucksack. 

Vielleicht schaust du dir den nochmal an, der kostet bei Hibike nur 72,- anstatt 100,- Euro.

Viel Erfolg bei der Tour!

Grüße aus dem Norden,
Carsten


----------



## alet08 (9. August 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> @alet: Kann man natürlich machen, wenn man genügend Zeit hat. Ich will wie gesagt schon in zweieinhalb Wochen auf Tour gehen und da wird die Zeit langsam knapp.



Ich bestelle im Inet und lasse es in den Laden schicken- dauert ca. 2-3 Tage (Raritäten ausgenommen   )
Vor´m ersten Mal sollte man dieses Vorgehen mit dem Ladenbesitzer kurz abklären, da er dich auch bei Wareneingang anruft.


----------



## sub-xero (9. August 2012)

Wenn der Preis sekundär ist, empfehle ich den Ortlieb MoutainX 31. Der ist meiner Meinung nach konkurrenzlos. Ich habe ihn dieses Jahr bei meinem Alpencross verwendet und es war der beste Rucksack, den ich bislang hatte.


----------



## 12die4 (9. August 2012)

Naja, mein Budget dafÃ¼r hat sich jetzt doch wieder geÃ¤ndert, da ich noch ein paar andere Ausgaben tÃ¤tigen muss/musste. 120-140â¬ sind bei mir jetzt doch Limit. Damit fallen Ortlieb und Ergon leider schonmal raus. :/


----------



## Backlander (9. August 2012)

Ich würde mir bei Globetrotter einfach drei, vier Rucksäcke bestellen und die testen. Dann schickst du die zurück, die dir nicht gefallen. Wenn du heute bestellst, hast du Samstag das Paket zu Hause.

Noch länger hier zu diskutieren, bringt wahrscheinlich nichts. Der Deuter hat viele Fans, aber ob er wirklich was für dich ist, wirst du nur persönlich herausfinden können.


----------



## hesinde2006 (9. August 2012)

Deuter Gröden 35 für 79 Euro


----------



## 12die4 (9. August 2012)

Also ich hab den Deuter Trans Alpine 30 heute mal auf dem Rücken gehabt. Macht insgesamt schon einen sehr guten Eindruck, aber ist das Normal, dass der oben über die Schultern hinaussteht (also praktisch auch in den Nacken hinein), wenn man die Schultergurte festzieht? Der muss ja schon anliegen, also kann man ihn nicht lässig bis an den Arsch hängen lassen. Dann sah das aber eben bissl komisch aus. Leider konnte ich das Tragefühl mit Gewicht nicht ausprobieren und ein Verkäufer war auch nirgends zu finden. Insgesamt aber wie gesagt nen schöner Rucksack, der meinen Anforderungen denke ich gut entsprechen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urmel511 (9. August 2012)

12die4 schrieb:


> ... aber ist das Normal, dass der oben über die Schultern hinaussteht (also praktisch auch in den Nacken hinein), wenn man die Schultergurte festzieht? Der muss ja schon anliegen, .... Leider konnte ich das Tragefühl mit Gewicht nicht ausprobieren und ein Verkäufer war auch nirgends zu finden.



Habe jetzt nie darauf geachtet wie mein 26SL anliegt. Aber ich als Frau kann mit dem locker ohne große Probleme 3 Sixpacks Bier transportieren ;-) und richtig angepasst sitzt der mit 3 vollen Sixpacks sehr gut. Mit dem Helm habe ich auch keine Probleme, der kommt nicht an den Rucksack. Bei meinem alten Jack Wolfskin, bin ich mit Helm immer an den Rucksack gekommen ...


----------



## G-ZERO FX (9. August 2012)

hesinde2006 schrieb:


> Deuter Gröden 35 für 79 Euro



ist ein klassischer Wanderrucksack und mit Sicherheit nicht zum Mountainbiken zu gebrauchen (Lastübertragung, Passform, Handling, Ausstattung).

Vielmehr würde ich den Osprey Escapist 25 oder 30 vorschlagen. Schön leicht. Liegt eng an. Gut belüftet. Sinnvolle Ausstattung. In Größe verstellbar.

Gruß


----------



## v2Wy4 (9. August 2012)

also ich bin ja kein rucksackexperte, aber ich denke, dass der rucksack sicher nicht über die schultern hinausstehen sollte. 
dazu liest man allerdings recht häufig was im netz. bei größeren wanderrucksäcken mit 50L aufwärts ist das wohl unumgänglich, aber bei 30L??? 
wie gesagt fängt man beim einstellen mit den hüftgurten an. dh schultergurte komplett öffnen/weiten, aufsetzen und die hüftgurte schließen und anziehen. dann zieht man die schultergurte an, bis der rucksack am rücken anliegt (aber NICHT! so stark ziehen, dass er am rücken nach oben wandert!), bzw. "der gepolsterte teil des trägers in höhe der achsel endet" (siehe video).
danach kann man die riemchen auf den schultergurten anziehen, um den oberen teil des rucksackes nahe an den rücken zubringen:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWN2Nv2f7is


----------



## jkmed (10. August 2012)

Habe seit 7 Jahren den Deuter Trans Alpine 30...


Jedes Jahr einen AlpenX mit dem Rucksack und was soll ich sagen? Dieser Rucksach bietet einen super Tragekomfort. Ich muss sagen, ich habe das Teil nicht geschont, lag schon im Wasser, tagelange Regenfahrten, Halterung für das Radl beim Kraxln die Steilwände hinauf 

Bisher kein Verschleiß! Keine aufgerissene Naht! Nix, kein Defekt! 
Absolute Spitzenklasse in Verarbeitung und Qualität!

Kann den Deuter nur empfehlen


----------



## 12die4 (10. August 2012)

Okay, dann könnte mein Fehler vielleicht schon gewesen sein, dass ich zu erst die Schultergurte festgezogen haben und mich danach erst um Bauch- und Brustgurt gekümmert habe. Wenn man sich den Deuter genauer anguckt, sieht man ja, dass die Befestigung der Schultergurte nicht ganz oben am Stauraum erfolgt, sondern etwas darunter. Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass dieser Punkt nur knapp unterhalb den Schultern liegen sollte, wenn man ihn angezogen hat. Dann würde der Rucksack oben automatisch leicht über das Schulterende hinausragen...

@Urmel: Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da mit dem Helm an den Rucksack kommen würde. Hab mal ohne die Körperhaltung aufm Rad simuliert. Allerdings ohne Helm. 

@G-ZERO: Den Osprey hatte ich ja anfangs schon mit aufgezählt. Nur sieht das glaube ich mit Anprobieren im Laden vor Ort sehr schlecht aus. Habe bislang nirgens auch nur ein Osprey Produkt hängen sehen, geschweige denn genau diesen Rucksack. Und einfach auf Verdacht mal bestellen, mach ich wie gesagt ungern.


----------



## redVellocet (10. August 2012)

Wenn der Trans Alpine 30 so hoch liegt, hast du die Schultergurte zu eng gezogen - war bei mir nach dem ersten stümperhaften "Einstellen" auch so.


----------



## 12die4 (10. August 2012)

Oder es lag halt vielleicht daran, dass ich kein Gewicht drin hatte?!?
Vielleicht auch an beidem.


----------



## Deleted 227626 (19. August 2012)

Bin nach jahrelangem ausprobieren an dem hier hängen geblieben:

http://www.polo-motorrad.de/de/rucksack-100-wasserdicht-1.html


----------



## 12die4 (20. August 2012)

Der Tatonka ist doch viel zu klein. Mehr als 15 Liter Stauraum wird er nicht haben. Von der Artikelbeschreibung her tippe ich sogar nur auf 10 Liter!

Ich hab jetzt, da die Zeit langsam knapp wurde und der Deuter bislang der einzige war, den ich anprobieren und probetragen konnte, einfach zugeschlagen. Kein Sonderpreis sondern volle UVP. Aber was soll's? Ich brauch nunmal jetzt nen vernünftigen Bikerucksack für die Tour und nicht erst in 2 Monaten. Der Deuter ist auf jeden Fall gut. Ob es noch bessere gibt, keine Ahnung. Kann natürlich durchaus sein. Aber die extra zu bestellen anzuprobieren und ggf. wieder zurück zu schicken, dazu hatte ich nun keinen Nerv mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Januar 2013)

Würde in den aktuellen Deuter Trans Alp auch eine 3L Camelbak Blase reinpassen? 

Ich sitze seit Stunden vor dem Rechner und überlege hin und her, welchen lange Ein-Tages Touren/Mehrtagestouren Rucksack ich kaufen soll.

Ich habe bisher den Camelbak Mayhem, habe vor ein paar Wochen die Blase ausgetauscht und möchte jetzt mal endlich einen etwas größeren. Der Deuter TA wirkt super....aber das tut auch der HAWG NV 30 von Camelbak - und da ist die Verarbeitung top. Habe den Mayhem seit 2007 - jetzt wird er mir aber doch etwas ZUUUUU klein.


----------



## redVellocet (10. Januar 2013)

Ich habe in meinem 2012er Trans Alpine 35 eine 3l Hydrapak Blase, das passt ganz gut.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2013)

Einen Deuter Trans Alpine 35 gibt es nicht. Du meinst entweder den 32 EL (für Langrücken), den 30 oder den 25.

Ich habe letztendlich den Trans Alpine 30 gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden. Er fällt für 30 Liter aber tendenziell klein aus. Dadurch dass man ein unteres Fach hat, das primär für Nasswäsche vorgesehen ist, schrumpft natürlich der Hauptstauraum. Der Trennboden kann zwar geöffnet werden, das verschlechter aber die Gewichtsverteilung auf dem Rücken.
Eine 3L Blase passt rein. Sollte auch kein Problem sein, da eine Blase von z.B. Camelbak zu verstauen. Die Blasen ähneln sich ja eh alle.
Verarbeitung ist übrigens auch absolut top!


----------



## redVellocet (10. Januar 2013)

Sorry, war heute morgen leicht verwirrt. ^^
Den 30er natürlich.


----------



## weilstaugt (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
  bin nun seit einigen Jahren mit Deuter unterwegs auf AX mit dem Transalp30,
  und eigentlich zufrieden.
  Nur das Ding mit der Blase (Stremer) zipfelt mich an, fÃ¼llt das Teil mal nach, bei voll gepacktem
  Rucksack, dann wist ihr was ich meine. Und nimm Sie dann heraus weilÂ´s  im Rucksack einfach nicht geht, super voll ist die 
  Blase nun, aber steck sie dann wieder zurÃ¼ck âmenoâ das sollte einfacher zu machen sein.
Gute argumente fÃ¼r den von ortlieb gibt es hier http://www.gletschersau.de/equipment.htm#rucksack


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Januar 2013)

Klaro! Entweder du nimmst was aus dem Rucksack raus oder kauft einen größeren Rucksack. 

Falls der Deuter TA 30 zu groß sein sollte, wirf auch mal ein Auge auf den TA 25. Der ist 6cm flacher und hat mich letzte Saison heil über die Alpen gebracht. Er war zwar gut gefüllt (9 Tage Reisezeit, Regenwetter und Schnee erforderten maximale Volumenausnutzung), hat aber nie wirklich gestört.

Trinkblase im Rucksack ist für Mehrtagestouren nicht wirklich praktisch. Man büßt zu viel Stauraum ein oder läuft Gefahr, dass die Trinkblase platzt. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass es sich auch schlecht trinkt, wenn der Rucksackinhalt auf die Trinkblase drückt. Dann lieber Trinkflaschen mitnehmen und sie entweder außen in die Rucksacktaschen packen oder - wenn vorhanden - in die Flaschenhalter am Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2013)

Naja, vielleicht bin ich auch ein Vielpacker. Aber für meine Schwarzwald-Tour im letzten Spätsommer habe ich den TA 30 randvoll gehabt. Drin waren:
- Ersatzschlauch
- Multitool
- Flickenset
- Notfall-Set
- 1 Kompressionsshirt
- 2 Sommer-Trikots
- 1 Winter-Trikot
- 1 Windjacke
- 2 kurze Hosen
- 1 lange Hose
- ein paar Müsli-Riegel
- Handy
- Wanderkarten

Ich glaub das war's. Da spannte der Deckel schon ordentlich.


----------



## CC. (10. Januar 2013)

öh, das bring ich locker in einen 20 Liter Rucksack. Vielleicht hättest Du auch die Luft aus den Reserveschläuchen lassen sollen


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Januar 2013)

Packliste, AX2012:

Kleidung:
Regenjacke, Regenhose, Softshell, Armlinge, Beinlinge, O'Neal Handschuhe, Craft Winterhandschuhe, Netzhemd, Gore Windstopper Baselayer, kurzes Trikot, Bikeshort, 2x HAD Tuch, VauDe Freizeithose, T-Shirt, Boxershort, 4 Paar Socken, Hüttenschlafsack, Helm, Brille, Flipflops, Bikeschuhe

Kosmetik/Verpflegung:
Trinkpulver, Sitzcreme, 2in1 Duschgel, (Sonnencreme), Zahnpasta, Zahnbürste, Cornyriegel, Nadel, Ohropax, Rasierer, (Schere), Microfaserhandtuch

Werkzeug/Ersatzteile:
Multitool, Leatherman, Pumpe, Spokey, Kabelbinder, Schaltauge, Schaltzüge, Schläuche, Kettenöl, Flickzeug, Trinkflaschen, Fahrradschloss, Fahrradcompi, Digicam + Ladegerät + SD-Karte, Handy + Ladekabel, Stirnlampe, Knog Frogs(, mp3-Player + Ohrhörer)

Das für 9 Tage. Rucksack war gut gefüllt, aber nicht überfüllt. Und natürlich war ein nicht beträchtlicher Teil davon am Rad/Körper.


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, Handy, Flipflops und Socken hatte ich natürlich auch noch einstecken. Aber auf Freizeitkleidung hatte ich komplett verzichtet.
Die Kulturtasche habe ich natürlich auch noch vergessen.

Ernsthaft, du hast ein Fahrradschloss auf den AX genommen? Das wär mir definitiv zu viel unnötiges Gewicht! Vorher einfach abklären ob man in den Unterküften das Radl einschließen lassen kann. Dann kann nix schief gehen. Aber in der freien Natur tummeln sich für üblich auch weniger Fahrraddiebe.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Januar 2013)

Schon auf der ersten Hütte durften die Räder (anders als im Vorjahr) draußen übernachten. Und spätestens da hätten wir uns schwarz geärgert, wenn wir keine Schlösser dabei gehabt hätten. Sicher wäre der Rucksack leichter gewesen. Aber am nächsten Morgen ohne Bike da zu stehen stelle ich mir ungleich blöder vor. 
Gibt ja auch günstige, kleine und leichte Schlösser: http://www.ebay.de/itm/281014913233


----------



## 12die4 (10. Januar 2013)

A.k.a. Geschenkschleife. ^^
Wenn da oben jemand wirklich nen Rad klauen wollte, hält ihn sowas nicht auf.


----------



## Al_Borland (10. Januar 2013)

Klar. Sowas hält nur Gelegenheitsdiebe ab. Aber besser als völlig ungesichert.
Ist ja nun auch jedem selbst überlassen, ob ein Schloss nun für notwendig erachtet wird oder nicht. Ich nehm's dir nicht krumm, wenn du keins einsteckst.


----------



## [email protected] (11. Januar 2013)

Der Ortlieb sieht fesch aus - und natürlich stimmen die Argumente - aber da stimmt trotz Ortlieb Qualität nicht der Preis m.E. nach. 220 Euro für einen Bikerucksack ist ein Whopper.


----------

